# Sound Madness

## gmak

Hi,

I've read and followed all of the Desktop guide for setting up - and it is all working except my sound.

I've got devfs compiled into the kernel.

I've only the sound core item compiled into the kernel. 

I've got alsa installed and working (at least it doesn't throw errors during boot). 

I can successfully probe my sound card (cmipci module).

I can get alsa to play a sound through aplay.

What I can't do is get sound working in KDE. Each time it says that /dev/dsp does not exist; which is true - the device is not being linked or created by devfs but I cannot see why.

When I look do dmesg I do see this:

...

devfs: v1.12 (20020219) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

...

cmipci: no OPL device at 0x388, skipping...

devfs_register(1): could not append to parent, err: -17

devfs_register(a1): could not append to parent, err: -17

devfs_register(1): could not append to parent, err: -17

devfs_register(a1): could not append to parent, err: -17

...

Can someone please give me some guidance as to what I'm missing/doing wrong?

----------

## mrchuckles

Check out '/etc/modules.d/alsa'.  Read the directions in there and uncomment the lines for OSS/Free support.  You usually only need to uncomment the lines for 'snd-card-0', unless you have more than one sound card.

Then run 'update-modules', and restart.  This will load the appropriate modules for OSS/Free emulation, and cause devfs to create the appropriate links.

----------

## gmak

Okay, I can see the problem. When changing the ALSA/OSS part of the /etc/modules.d/alsa file do I change the the line:

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0 

to

alias sound-slot-0 snd-cmipci

or leave it as it is?

----------

## mrchuckles

Leave it as it is, just uncomment it.  Also uncomment the OSS/Free line at the top of the file.

----------

## gmak

Okay, I've amended the /etc/modules.d/alsa file as you suggest. Here's the gist of it:

```

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##  ALSA portion

alias snd-card-0 snd-cmipci

alias snd-card-1 snd-cmipci

alias snd-card-2 snd-cmipci

alias snd-card-3 snd-cmipci

alias snd-card-4 snd-cmipci

alias snd-card-5 snd-cmipci

alias snd-card-6 snd-cmipci

alias snd-card-7 snd-cmipci

## alias snd-card-1 snd-cmipci

##  OSS/Free portion

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

```

The problem is that the snd-pcm-oss modules is not loading. If I do a modprobe snd-pcm-oss it loads fine.

How can get this module loading automatically?

Thanks for your help MrChuckles

----------

## mrchuckles

Are you starting alsa via the alsasound init script?  Add alsasound to your boot runlevel, remove any references to your sound card's module from '/etc/modules.autoload', and restart.  That's all I had to do to get OSS support enabled.  Alsa make sure you have the alsa-utils package installed.

----------

